# Bajo mi punto de vista



## CallumPlokker1

So the word "Bajo" mean low, or under and many other similar things to that. However I have heard the expression "Bajo mi punto de vista" being used to mean "From my point of view". Can somebody translate this if it is wrong and explain to me why "Bajo" can be used in this context. Here is another phrase that came up with myself, would you translate it for me so I can see if it is correct and works? "Bajo la experiancias del pasado podemos aprender mucho."


----------



## Aguas Claras

Well, I suppose you would translate it as "from" in your example: "We can learn a lot from past experience".

Really, the idea is "under": "under this government" = "bajo este gobierno"; "under the circumstances" = "bajo las circunstancias".

We don't use under with "point of view" or "experience" in English but I think it's just a case of using prepositions differently.


----------



## Rodal

Bajo mi punto de vista es una frase hecha, no puedes tomarla y usarla para decir, de acuerdo a las experiencias del pasado podemos aprender mucho.


----------



## CallumPlokker1

Aguas Claras said:


> Well, I suppose you would translate it as "from" in your example: "We can learn a lot from past experience".
> 
> Really, the idea is "under": "under this government" = "bajo este gobierno"; "under the circumstances" = "bajo las circunstancias".
> 
> We don't use under with "point of view" or "experience" in English but I think it's just a case of using prepositions differently.


Ah, so what directly translates to "under my point of view" in English, which doesn't make sense, in Spanish it does. So therefore the word can't be used to translate the word "from" and wouldn't make sense in the context of "Bajo el experiancias del pasado podemos aprender mucho". Is this correct?


----------



## Rodal

CallumPlokker1 said:


> Ah, so what directly translates to "under my point of view" in English, which doesn't make sense, in Spanish it does. So therefore the word can't be used to translate the word "from" and wouldn't make sense in the context of "Bajo el experiancias del pasado podemos aprender mucho". Is this correct?



Yes, correct.


----------



## Ballenero

Bajo mi punto de vista
From my point of view
are methafors.


----------



## Rodal

You can say: bajo mi punto de vista sobre las experiencias del pasado, aprendimos de ellas.

Bajo mi punto de vista ~ in my opinion.


----------



## User With No Name

También está bien "desde mi puno de vista", ¿no? ¿O prefieren "bajo"?


----------



## Rodal

User With No Name said:


> También está bien "desde mi puno de vista, ¿no? ¿O prefieren "bajo"?



Bajo mi punto de vista no debieras cambiar una frase hecha que significa "in my opinion".
Would you say: from my point of view in place of in my opinion?


----------



## User With No Name

Rodal said:


> Would you say: from my point of view in place of in my opinion?


No entiendo la pregunta. En inglés, "from my point of view", pero "in my opinion".

Pregunté porque una búsqueda en Google da más de 2.8 millones de casos de "desde mi punto de vista". Aunque sé que en número de "hits" en Google no es necesariamente el mejor indicio, 2.8 millones serían muchos para una expresión incorrecta.


----------



## Magazine

Rodal said:


> Bajo mi punto de vista no deberías cambiar una frase hecha que significa "in my opinion".



Well, Rodal, *desde mi punto de vista* is not only very colloquial and idiomatic, but it is actually *the correct* expression. 

User with no name...good one 

Have a look *here*. 



> El Instituto Cervantes, con su director García de la Concha, antes director de la RAE, recopiló algunas de ellas en el libro Las 500 dudas más frecuentes del español. Miremos algunas de ellas!
> 
> 
> 
> La expresión bajo mi punto de vista, no es correcta o recomendable. *La frase adecuada sería: desde mi punto de vista.*


----------



## McAlgo

Rodal said:


> Would you say: from my point of view in place of in my opinion?


Yes, absolutely I would.


----------



## Rodal

Magazine said:


> Well, Rodal, *desde mi punto de vista* is not only very colloquial and idiomatic, but it is actually *the correct* expression.
> 
> User with no name...good one
> 
> Have a look *here*.



La RAE recoge las dos modalidades (bajo mi punto de vista y desde mi punto de vista) como igualmente aceptadas, solo que desde mi punto de vista es de uso más habitual en ciertas partes del mundo. Yo provengo de una de las partes del mundo donde bajo mi punto de vista es más habitual (Chile) y por eso la prefiero, pero tal como lo señalas tú. Son igualmente aceptadas por la RAE y por lo tanto me adhiero a ese conocimiento. 

Aquí hay un artículo interesante sobre el tema:

“Bajo mi punto de vista” o “Desde mi punto de vista” – IMS Correcciones de Estilos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vaya, yo siempre he usado _desde_ mi punto de vista.


----------



## Ballenero

Me gustaría añadir que esta expresión dicha en tercera persona es frecuente y sirve muy bien para empatizar o para ponerse en el lugar de quien se está hablando, dos ejemplos:

"Desde el punto de vista de un adolescente, las drogas bla...bla...bla..."

"Desde el punto de vista de la clase obrera, Margaret Thatcher bla...bla...bla..."

En primera y segunda persona se usa menos. ¿Ocurre lo mismo en inglés?


----------



## LVRBC

En inglés se usa seguido en primera persona.  From my point of view, this seems right.  However I can see how it might look different from your point of view.  Sí, suena bien en segunda persona también.  Claro que a veces puede ser un poco arrogante decir a la persona con quien se habla cual sea su punto de vista.


----------



## Rodal

Consulta para los nativos de inglés: la expresión _bajo ningún punto de vista _~ under no circumstances (by Linguee.es) que es lo mismo que decir bajo ningún motivo, su traducción en inglés (según linguee.es) es "under no circumstances". Entonces ¿por qué no se puede traducir _bajo mi punto de vista_ en inglés como _under my perspective_ con la preposición under?  Si en español se aceptan ambas formas, ¿por qué no se puede aceptar la misma forma en inglés? ¿existe alguna regla o se trata solamente de preferencia personal?


----------



## jilar

Pues el diccionario pone tanto FROM como UNDER.


> *bajo* _prep_ (desde cierto enfoque) from _prep_
> under _prep_
> El maltrato animal es un crimen bajo cualquier punto de vista.
> Cruelty to animals is a crime from any perspective.




Yo en español he oído ambas, Desde/Bajo mi punto de vista = En mi opinión= Desde/Bajo mi perspectiva = Tal y como yo lo veo= A mi parecer = Según yo lo veo.

Con UNDER, para algunos angloparlantes, deduzco que tiene que tener sentido igualmente, será cosa de costumbres.


----------



## sound shift

Rodal said:


> Entonces ¿por qué no se puede traducir _bajo mi punto de vista_ en inglés como _under my perspective_ con la preposición under?  Si en español se aceptan ambas formas, ¿por qué no se puede aceptar la misma forma en inglés?


Simplemente, porque el inglés no es el español. A veces no se puede traducir palabra por palabra. "Under my perspective" no se emplea, "under my point of view" tampoco.


----------



## iribela

Rodal said:


> ...la expresión _bajo ningún punto de vista _~ under no circumstances (by Linguee.es) que es lo mismo que decir bajo ningún motivo, su traducción en inglés (según linguee.es) es "under no circumstances". ...


No me guiaría por Linguee.es. Es un recurso, pero no se puede confiar en él a ciegas.
Además, cuando veo 'under no circumstances' lo que pienso es 'bajo ninguna circunstancia' (_por _ninguna razón/ningún motivo).


----------



## CallumPlokker1

User With No Name said:


> También está bien "desde mi puno de vista", ¿no? ¿O prefieren "bajo"?


I was aware you could use "desde" instead of bajo but am unsure of the meaning



jilar said:


> Pues el diccionario pone tanto FROM como UNDER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo en español he oído ambas, Desde/Bajo mi punto de vista = En mi opinión= Desde/Bajo mi perspectiva = Tal y como yo lo veo= A mi parecer = Según yo lo veo.
> 
> Con UNDER, para algunos angloparlantes, deduzco que tiene que tener sentido igualmente, será cosa de costumbres.


So as a preposition, but only as a preposition you can use the word "Bajo" to translate to "From"?


----------



## jilar

Sí, siempre con esa acepción:


> *bajo* _prep_ (desde cierto enfoque) from _prep_
> under _prep_
> El maltrato animal es un crimen bajo cualquier punto de vista.
> Cruelty to animals is a crime from any perspective.



Por ejemplo, la frase que ponen de ejemplo, en español podremos decir en lugar de bajo, desde.
Y, según el diccionario, tenéis que poder hacer lo mismo en inglés, entre FROM y UNDER.

Si es posible decir FROM/UNDER any perspective.
También tiene que ser posible decir FROM/UNDER my perspective.

Quizá es que Under ahí, no sea muy común, es decir, estáis acostumbrados a solo decir FROM. Pero se debería entender igualmente.
Al fin y al cabo, si estamos en un lugar, lo que tenemos *bajo* nosotros, el suelo, es nuestro punto de vista. *Desde* donde estás viendo algo.

Ese es el origen de la expresión, sin duda. El lugar en que estamos.
Si yo veo salir el sol, desde España, para un californiano estará poniéndose. De ahí que, según donde estemos (nuestro punto de vista, POV en inglés se usa mucho) diferentes personas pueden ver algo de manera diferente, y así tener ideas u opiniones diferentes. Tanto como poder ver algo, desde un punto, como blanco, y desde otro lugar, verlo como negro.


----------



## User With No Name

jilar said:


> Si es posible decir FROM/UNDER any perspective.
> También tiene que ser posible decir FROM/UNDER my perspective.


Hola jilar:
Siempre aprecio mucho tus comentarios, pero te aseguro que ni "under my perspective" ni "under John's perspective" son posibles en inglés. Supongo que podría ser una diferencia regional (esos ingleses y australianos hablan raro ) pero en este caso estoy seguro al 99.999% que no lo es.


----------



## CallumPlokker1

Rodal said:


> Consulta para los nativos de inglés: la expresión _bajo ningún punto de vista _~ under no circumstances (by Linguee.es) que es lo mismo que decir bajo ningún motivo, su traducción en inglés (según linguee.es) es "under no circumstances". Entonces ¿por qué no se puede traducir _bajo mi punto de vista_ en inglés como _under my perspective_ con la preposición under?  Si en español se aceptan ambas formas, ¿por qué no se puede aceptar la misma forma en inglés? ¿existe alguna regla o se trata solamente de preferencia personal?


In English, the preposition UNDER is does not work in the sentence "Under my point of view" it is incorrect in English hence my confusion as a native English speaker. In english we would say "From my point of view" or "From my perspective"


----------



## User With No Name

CallumPlokker1 said:


> In English, the preposition UNDER is does not work in the sentence "Under my point of view" it is incorrect in English hence my confusion as a native English speaker. In english we would say "From my point of view" or "From my perspective"


I completely agree, but just out of curiosity, what brand of English do you speak? It would be helpful if you included it in your profile. Now it just says "English."


----------



## jilar

Pues, mientras no aparezca nadie defendiendo el uso de UNDER en este caso, viendo esto
IN / FROM my point of view

Y esto Point of view - gramática inglés en "English Grammar Today" - Cambridge University Press

Podemos decir que alguien tendrá que corregir lo que aporta el diccionario WR, antes citado.

Por cierto, que en español también hay polémica.
desde mi punto de vista/bajo mi punto de vista

Yo, como he dicho, en español he oído ambos, y ninguno me choca. Además veo que tienen sentido por lo ya explicado (desde donde estoy = bajo/desde mi perspectiva). Donde sí suena raro sería en "bajo donde estoy"


----------



## Amapolas

CallumPlokker1 said:


> Ah, so what directly translates to "under my point of view" in English, which doesn't make sense, in Spanish it does. So therefore the word can't be used to translate the word "from" and wouldn't make sense in the context of "Bajo el experiancias del pasado podemos aprender mucho". Is this correct?



And this is so because prepositions can only be translated *in context*. 

If I turn the question around, involving an English preposition, such as 'on'... We learn as little children that it 'means' the same as 'sobre': _the book is *on *the table_. Then, why does '*depende de*' translate as '*depends on*'? 

See what I mean? Those 'meanings' of prepositions are very general but cannot be translated back and forth between languages.


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> And this is so because prepositions can only be translated *in context*.
> 
> If I turn the question around, involving an English preposition, such as 'on'... We learn as little children that it 'means' the same as 'sobre': _the book is *on *the table_. Then, why does '*depende de*' translate as '*depends on*'?
> 
> See what I mean? Those 'meanings' of prepositions are very general but cannot be translated back and forth between languages.



Gracias Amapolas por tu buena explicación, me queda claro.

Lo que hay que sacar en limpio es que en español sí se puede decir de ambas formas, bajo/desde mi punto de vista, ambas aceptadas por la RAE y las dos con el mismo significado. Cuestión de preferencia personal.


----------



## iribela

Rodal said:


> ...Lo que hay que sacar en limpio es que en español sí se puede decir de ambas formas, bajo/desde mi punto de vista, ambas aceptadas por la RAE y las dos con el mismo significado. Cuestión de preferencia personal.



Sobre la expresión 'bajo mi punto de vista':

«Es completamente correcto: está aceptado en el Diccionario académico y se usa, como poco, desde hace dos siglos, así que se puede considerar un giro bien asentado en la lengua. Sin embargo, estilísticamente hay quienes consideran preferible _desde»_. Fundéu


----------



## Davidelic

CallumPlokker1 said:


> Ah, so what directly translates to "under my point of view" in English, which doesn't make sense, in Spanish it does. So therefore the word can't be used to translate the word "from" and wouldn't make sense in the context of "Bajo el experiancias del pasado podemos aprender mucho". Is this correct?



I think it does make sense. Although it's never used, it's understandable and valid. Correct me if wrong.


----------



## CallumPlokker1

Davidelic said:


> I think it does make sense. Although it's never used, it's understandable and valid. Correct me if wrong.


No, as a native English speaker, it would not make sense in English, however it does in Spanisb


----------



## jilar

Davidelic said:


> I think it does make sense. Although it's never used, it's understandable and valid. Correct me if wrong.


Ya que hablamos de puntos de vista u opiniones, eso para ti en inglés tiene sentido porque lo ves desde la perspectiva del español, e igual que usas desde o bajo, entiendes que en inglés también lo pueden hacer.

Como estamos viendo, ellos no lo ven natural, y tampoco le encuentran sentido a "Under my POV"

Sería una cosa como si a ti un angloparlante te dice:
Depende sobre ti (cuando quiere decir "depende de ti")
Él verá el uso de _sobre_ bien empleado, porque _sobre_ traduce en otras ocasiones a ON, y ellos dicen "It depends on you"

Como si te dice: Depende en ti 
Igual que antes, porque otras veces ON se dice EN sin más. (El libro está en la mesa: Sabemos que es sobre ella, sin tener que decir siempre SOBRE en lugar de EN)


----------



## Rodal

jilar said:


> Ya que hablamos de puntos de vista u opiniones, eso para ti en inglés tiene sentido porque lo ves desde la perspectiva del español, e igual que usas desde o bajo, entiendes que en inglés también lo pueden hacer.
> 
> Como estamos viendo, ellos no lo ven natural, y tampoco le encuentran sentido a "Under my POV"
> 
> Sería una cosa como si a ti un angloparlante te dice:
> Depende sobre ti (cuando quiere decir "depende de ti")
> Él verá el uso de _sobre_ bien empleado, porque _sobre_ traduce en otras ocasiones a ON, y ellos dicen "It depends on you"
> 
> Como si te dice: Depende en ti
> Igual que antes, porque otras veces ON se dice EN sin más. (El libro está en la mesa: Sabemos que es sobre ella, sin tener que decir siempre SOBRE en lugar de EN)



Entiendo lo que dices sin embargo en inglés la preposición "on" también puede significar sobre, como en español ej: I'm on top of you. Pero estoy de acuerdo, según cual sea tu idioma de origen, estamos condicionados a creer que ciertas expresiones debieran seguir la misma construcción en otro idioma y no es así.


----------



## Davidelic

jilar said:


> Ya que hablamos de puntos de vista u opiniones, eso para ti en inglés tiene sentido porque lo ves desde la perspectiva del español, e igual que usas desde o bajo, entiendes que en inglés también lo pueden hacer.
> 
> Como estamos viendo, ellos no lo ven natural, y tampoco le encuentran sentido a "Under my POV"
> 
> Sería una cosa como si a ti un angloparlante te dice:
> Depende sobre ti (cuando quiere decir "depende de ti")
> Él verá el uso de _sobre_ bien empleado, porque _sobre_ traduce en otras ocasiones a ON, y ellos dicen "It depends on you"
> 
> Como si te dice: Depende en ti
> Igual que antes, porque otras veces ON se dice EN sin más. (El libro está en la mesa: Sabemos que es sobre ella, sin tener que decir siempre SOBRE en lugar de EN)



Aunque suena inusual "depende sobre ti", tiene sentido. Desde mi punto de vista hay "metáforas" o "expresiones" que se pueden traducir con precisión de un idioma a otro, mientras que otras no simplemente porque la estructura de los idiomas es diferente.


----------



## jilar

Davidelic said:


> Aunque suena inusual "depende sobre ti", tiene sentido


En la vida real, hispanohablantes que no sepan otra lengua, no creo que nadie le encuentre sentido.
Haz la prueba, a ver qué cara te ponen.


-Entonces, ¿mañana vamos a escalar?
-Depende sobre ti/Alberto.
-  ¿Qué dices?


----------



## Rodal

Davidelic said:


> Aunque suena inusual "depende sobre ti", tiene sentido.



_Depende sobre tí_ no tiene sentido, tendrías que decir: depende, sobre todo, de tí, pero en este caso estás agregando sobre todo para darle un énfasis a la expresión original que es depende *de* ti.


----------



## franzjekill

Debe de haber un factor regional en cuanto al uso de una y otra preposición. En mi región, según creo, predomina el _desde, desde mi punto de vista._


----------



## Il Patagonico

Coincido con franzjekill. En Argentina se utiliza sin duda alguna "Desde mi punto de vista...". También coincido con iribela en que, si bien es gramaticalmente aceptable decir "Bajo mi punto de vista...", es bastante arcaico.

Por otro lado, "Depende sobre ti" no tiene ningún sentido y por eso no es utilizable.


----------



## Davidelic

Rodal said:


> _Depende sobre tí_ no tiene sentido, tendrías que decir: depende, sobre todo, de tí, pero en este caso estás agregando sobre todo para darle un énfasis a la expresión original que es depende *de* ti.



Para mi sería algo así como decir "depends about you". No sé, cuestión de perspectiva quizás.


----------



## Rodal

Davidelic said:


> Para mi sería algo así como decir "depends about you". No sé, cuestión de perspectiva quizás.



Could you give me an example of a situation where you would use this phrase in Spanish (depende sobre tí) ? 

¿quieres decir depende de tí?

I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to say by this.


----------

